# I've been very busy....



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2009)

Wanted to share a few of my new bikes. All of these came from one place.....I think it was a pretty good find. Took me about 8 hours of digging them out of piles of stuff in a barn that you could not walk through. The fellow had lived there since 1945 and just piled the barn full. I brought home about 35 bicycles and there are probably another dozen to dig out. Most fun I've had in years.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2009)

Had some camera issues so these are what I have photos of. the rest though are very, very rough and mainly 60's and 70's kids bikes and parts.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 16, 2009)

*Score!*

Nice haul.
I'm looking for barns out here in Cali


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 18, 2009)

SWEET!! That's the best way to buy 'em, by the barnful!


----------



## JRE (Jun 18, 2009)

Awsome score.


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 18, 2009)

cool bicycles man !
go clean the rest of
that barn out.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you interested in selling this Monark? I've been looking for a full restoration girls 53-54



[/QUOTE]


----------



## 30thtbird (Jun 18, 2009)

Any rusty banana seat bikes In the bunch. Parts Is parts! Kenny.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 18, 2009)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Are you interested in selling this Monark? I've been looking for a full restoration girls 53-54




PM sent..thanks


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 18, 2009)

30thtbird said:


> Any rusty banana seat bikes In the bunch. Parts Is parts! Kenny.




Just some really rough and incomplete Huffy stuff and this 66' Stingray Super deluxe. Originally violet......hand painted black and grey.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

in case you haven't figured this one out, it's a late '40's Huffman made bike. in 1948 they changed the frame style.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Scott


----------

